
PodSearch – A Random Side Project - ingve
https://david-smith.org/blog/2017/01/12/podsearch-a-random-side-project/
======
jimpick
Similar idea to what we've been working on over at Signl.fm - here's our first
prototype:

[https://geekouts.xyz/](https://geekouts.xyz/)

